# How do you handle address changes when emigrating?



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Hi all,
I will be moving to Portugal soon. How do I handle address changes when emigrating? I have retained the services of an accountant in Canada and for tax purposes the accountant's address will become my address; for my rental property, the rental agent's address will become my mailing address. Does anyone have some experience with these things and know what may be good approaches to take or bad ones to avoid ? I have no mailing address in Portugal yet, should I wait until I have one and use that or should I use my Canadian accountant and property rental management firm and 'distribute' address changes over them as might seem appropriate? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated, thanks!
VV


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd suggest you consider either using your lawyer's address or your first rental address to start off with and then change it when you buy. 

Oh and just to cheer you up, the PT Govt in their infinite wisdom is making the Camaras change most if not all of the addresses here so don't be surprised if you get another address change soon after you buy your new home.

The name changes are bad enough but the new numbering system is a hoot....... Our house is the only one in the entire road yet is numbered 102.............. because it's 102 metres away from the nearest road junction. 

Welcome to Portuguese bureaucracy! lol


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> I'd suggest you consider either using your lawyer's address or your first rental address to start off with and then change it when you buy.
> 
> Oh and just to cheer you up, the PT Govt in their infinite wisdom is making the Camaras change most if not all of the addresses here so don't be surprised if you get another address change soon after you buy your new home.
> 
> ...


ab folice usque ad folice


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Oh and just to cheer you up, the PT Govt in their infinite wisdom is making the Camaras change most if not all of the addresses here so don't be surprised if you get another address change soon after you buy your new home.


That's interesting, what is the reason for the name changes at this point in time? 

I discovered my old street name on a map from the early 1800s. Now, my street and most of the surrounding ones are named for artists, writers, engineers, doctors, etc.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

bom dia lisbon said:


> That's interesting, *what is the reason for the name changes at this point in time? *
> 
> I discovered my old street name on a map from the early 1800s. Now, my street and most of the surrounding ones are named for artists, writers, engineers, doctors, etc.



I have absolutely no idea but would guess it's probably something to do with the EUSSR.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We live hear TM. When we returned from a long trip a few years ago new street signs had been erected i our village with the exception of on our road. When we asked our neighbours they said we had been assigned the same name as a notorious street in Lisbon and in disgust had removed it. We were finally given a very sensible name which described the location within the village and the number 149 which is EXACTLY 149 metres from the sign. I rarely disagree with TM but in this instance I think it is very logical and certainly helps delivery vans to find us (or their drivers I should say).


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maggy,

My problem with the numbering is that in some instances, you could end up with 4 houses in one road, all with the same number. (One each side of the road and two at each end of it)

We live in a road that loops off of the main road and it changes name halfway down the road....... No blessed idea why though! lol


----------

